# Need help with a circular saw



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Your holding it backwards :laughing: 

You plugged it in backwards :laughing: 

Seriously if it is running clockwise take it back.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

What side of the equater are you located in?

J/K....:laughing: 


What MinConst said...


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Is it a right or left-handed saw? Either clockwise or counterclockwise could be correct, depending on the orientation of the blade to the motor. The important thing is that the front of the blade is traveling up. If the front of the blade spins down, you should definitely take it back. 

BTW, 6.5" circ saw? Is this a cordless or something? Strange size.


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

Also, make sure the blade isn't on backwards... There's usually an arrow that indicates the direction it's supposed to go -- that plus what NateHanson said above should let you know if it's working.


----------



## 707782 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm using a masonry blade, I want to cut some bricks with it.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

ALL hand held circular saws spin so the blade goes up at the front of the saw regardless of which type you have.


----------

